# "Clean up" trick



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Love it. Such a smart dog. Mine are usually taking things out of the trash.

:doh: Never thought to teach them to put it in.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

That is so cool! I love the last rep!

How did you get started? I mean, the very first time, how did you get her to realize what you wanted her to do?


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

Love it! She's so happy too!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is soooooo cute!  Such a happy girl!!! 

I too am interested in how you started this trick. I don't know if Koda will like this game but it would be fun to try it!  She can learn to pick up all the toys she takes out of her basket.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is an awesome trick!!!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

awww! What a super smart girl!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Great trick. I too would love to know how you started training for this trick. Good luck at the contest.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

A youtube video that is the very beginning of teaching clean up.





 another nice video that has more detail in the stages. It still doesn't show Summer's end product of doing more than one item. But this should get everyone that wants to do it started.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you Solinvictus!  

Summer's trick came from a retrieve to hand.. She is completely clicker trained. So i started with retrieve to hand, then switched to holding the bin, clicking for her holding her head over the bin so that she would drop the toy into the bin to eat. Then after a while she would start dropping it in herself. Click and treat. 

After that, slowly move the bin towards the floor with your hand still on it. After 1-2 sessions of successful reps, u can try taking your hand off the bin. If it still works, slowly increase the distance between you and the bin. If at any time the dog gets confused or makes several unsuccessful tries in a row, go back a step 

To get the multiple objects.. I get several similar objects (initially there were her toy rings) and place them all on the floor. Click and treat for each successful object in the bin. But help them out by tossing the treat right next to the next object to pick up. This would cue them to go for the next object. Do this many times till the dog is successfully going for the next one after eating.

Finally you can "wait it out". After one object, simply wait and see if the dog tries to get another one. It can take a while and the dog may appear frustrated. It is important NOT to prompt! If you are start by pointing and gesturing the dog what to do, it becomes VERY difficult to wean off the prompt and you won't get an "automatic" dog  To increase the number, click for variable reps. Maybe 1-1-2-1-2-2-1.. and then 1-2-1-3-2-1-1.. Don't make it too hard, you should have a high rate of reinforcement.. If you find you are waiting really long for the dog to "think", go back a step  






Here was an earlier video where she hadn't gotten to chaining yet..


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cool. Does clicker training work with kids???? Lol


----------

